# Deleted muffler and deleted resonator but need more throat :)



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey guys, I deleted my muffler about 3 months ago now then deleted the resonator the next day! I don't mind the sound but now that it's warmer, I'm sure the warm air in the engine is the cause of it being much quieter than it was in the winter! 

I'm looking for a quieter sound while idol but some loud "throaty-ness" when accelerating! I'm not even sure if it's possible but I'm interested in ideas, option, tips, hint or any advice really! 

Here's a video of what my 1.4l LT RS sounded like in a cold start up with KN, trifecta tune, and resonator and muffler deleted! 

(Dont mind what I was actually doing initially in the video, tail light flash modular wasn't working when the car was running but when the car was off it did smh...couldn't figure it out so I said screw the idea and put it back to normal)

<video>https://youtu.be/zotwSWiZMAk<\video>


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Youngest kid a couple of years ago got a warning ticket due to a tiny hole in her muffler, had to show proof it was repaired, I replaced it for her.

No where near the noise as any diesel truck, five huge locomotives pulling a 2 mile long train, a helicopter, or a jet taking off, or even a motorcycle running straight pipes. Certainly quieter than any chain saw.

We live in a strange world. Good luck.

Major output is H2O, putting the muffler was at the rear, never get hot enough to evaporate that water, especially in city driving, then they dump tons of road salt. From the factory, welded from the front clear to the rear, so either you replace all of it or have to do a lot of cutting. Also a lot of bucks down there exposed to road hazards. First class PITA.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Hey guys, I deleted my muffler about 3 months ago now then deleted the resonator the next day! I don't mind the sound but now that it's warmer, I'm sure the warm air in the engine is the cause of it being much quieter than it was in the winter!
> 
> I'm looking for a quieter sound while idol but some loud "throaty-ness" when accelerating! I'm not even sure if it's possible but I'm interested in ideas, option, tips, hint or any advice really!
> 
> ...


That sounds SO good how could you want more! Haha


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> That sounds SO good how could you want more! Haha


It's much quieter now with the warmer air! I want the cold to come back just so it sounded like that again 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

